# YASU!



## achix (Apr 12, 2017)

In Greek this means HELLO, but as an acronym this is Yet Another Successful freebsd-Update for release upgrade , followed by a (mostly) successful pkg upgrade of some 1000 pkgs .
What a wander!!!!

I also played with vm-bhyve (the bhyve vm mgmt tool) and I find this GREAT!!!!


----------

